# What Gender



## Zanelewis (Dec 29, 2017)

Its a Easter Egger mixed with Ameraucana 3 months old


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

At 3 months old, I'd say pullet. Member NM is usually right , 9 or 10 for 10.


----------



## Zanelewis (Dec 29, 2017)

Anyone else Know what it is I just want to Know for sure.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I have an EE hen that looks just like that, and I think yours is a pullet


----------



## Zanelewis (Dec 29, 2017)

Steinwand said:


> I have an EE hen that looks just like that, and I think yours is a pullet


Thank you Ive been on so many sites asking people and some say rooster and some say its a hen.thanks again


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks like a rooster .


----------



## Zanelewis (Dec 29, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> Looks like a rooster .


how can u tell by the red spots on the shoulders or pea comb


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Usually a pullet's comb won't be that far developed at 12 weeks.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Do you have a side view pic?


----------



## Zanelewis (Dec 29, 2017)

Steinwand said:


> Do you have a side view pic?


no


----------

